# Fishing Guide, Homosassa/cedar key areas



## jmarkklock

Captain Charlie Harris 
(352) 634-4309


----------



## jmarkklock

As I posted above Charlie Harris out of Homosassa. He can find fish in a mud puddle. Charlie is also a great guy. He has lots of patience for newbies and kids. He stays really busy so book early


----------



## deerfly

Earle Waters is an excellent guide and great guy too: 352-302-0359

www.homosassa-flyfishing.com


----------



## fiveheed

Thanks guys! Keep them coming, I will check out these guides, question about earl, it looks (from the website) that he is fly fishing only? 

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## anytide

http://floridafishingadventures.com/
-member here..
-anytide


----------



## docgreen9

This guy is a great guide. I've gone out with him must be 4-5 times now. Fantastic to fish with and knows his area. Went with my 15 yr old daughter and she loved it now wants to go night fishing.. haha

http://www.dsooutdoors.com/fishing.html

Captain Billy Henderson
(352) 257.6999
(352) 563.1337
[email protected]


----------



## Shadowcast

> This guy is a great guide.  I've gone out with him must be 4-5 times now.  Fantastic to fish with and knows his area.  Went with my 15 yr old daughter and she loved it now wants to go night fishing.. haha
> 
> http://www.dsooutdoors.com/fishing.html
> 
> Captain Billy Henderson
> (352) 257.6999
> (352) 563.1337
> [email protected]


x2


----------



## cflounders

RED HOT FISHING CHARTERS
Capt. Kyle Messier - Native to the area and knows the waters well. 352-634-4002
redhotfishingcharters.com


----------



## anytide

> RED HOT FISHING CHARTERS
> Capt. Kyle Messier - Native to the area and knows the waters well. 352-634-4002
> redhotfishingcharters.com


--------x2 
--anytide


----------



## breakin70

I've fished with Kyle and already have him booked 7 days for 2012. Would recommend him to anyone.


----------



## franklin.howell

I fished with Kyle last week for the first time. An outstanding guide . Well prepared, excellent equipment, no pressure. I recommend him highly.


----------



## messier69

Thank you to all that have recommended me.  If you are interested in getting your kids out for a day of fishing I would be more than willing to work with them.  I trully enjoy showing off my area and teaching adults and kids both young and old successful techniques and ideas that are productive on our local waters.  I do have a degree in education so working with youngsters is something that I already have a little training in.  Long story short if you are interested in enjoying the Nature Coast please feel free to call or email me at any time.

[email protected]
(352) 634-4002
WWW.FLORIDAFISHINGADVENTURES.COM
WWW.REDHOTFISHINGCHARTERS.COM


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan

Kyles the man on the Flats ! not only is he a great guide, but he's one heck of a friend too !


----------



## BugDopeforENP

Cpt. Billy Henderson is a name that pops up here locally a lot in Homosassa/chazahawitzka


----------

